# Is my platy pregnant?



## abe0711 (Sep 11, 2015)

I put it in a breeder just in case but I'm not really sure if it's pregnant. I've noticed its belly is bigger and rounder than the other platies. I think its been like this for anywhere between couple weeks to a month now and I don't remember the blackness on its belly to be as much. Also, any tips it happens to be pregnant? Thank you.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Is it wet? If so, then it's probably pregnant. HOW pregnant is the question. That picture isn't showing, but platies will fool you. Their gravid spots often don't get very dark.
They also tend to give birth better when NOT in a breeder trap. Platy fry are large, so if you leave her out of the trap, you'll probably save a bunch of fry anyway.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

TheOldSalt said:


> Is it wet? If so, then it's probably pregnant.


lol


----------

